# fastest VPN service in Australia



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, myself Chris. I am an Australian resident. As we all know about the new law of data retention. I just wanted to use VPN in my area for security purposes.. What is the best VPN you recommend in Australia ?


----------



## damulti (Jul 15, 2016)

I've been looking at the Best VPN for Australia as a option and they have servers in many countries. The American sever would probably be best for speed and not being part of FVEY.


----------



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

damulti said:


> I've been looking at the Best VPN for Australia as a option and they have servers in many countries. The American sever would probably be best for speed and not being part of FVEY.


i didnt found it on *vpnranks*. i think i should go with Ivacy VPN or PureVPN because they are giving 79% Off with $2.49/month.


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

Express VPN is the best for Australia


----------



## bdsautocare (Jan 6, 2017)

pndaccountants said:


> Express VPN is the best for Australia


Yes, I use to the Express VPN, Really its great work ...


----------

